# PANO questions



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

:help:I have searched for this topic on the board but havent found some of the answers so I thought I would ask here.
Ben is 6 months old
His breeder had him on Eukanuba adult maintenance sinc he was little. She has all her dogs on it.
I felt it was giving him lots of itchies--i bathed him a few times with special soap from the vet who said it might be a "cradle cap" type thing.
That didnt help...so I thought I would try a food with less grains...

I found on the forum that some were satisfied with 4Health from Tractor Supply. After checking its ingredients I slowly switched over about a month ago, and his coat looked better and he stopped itching like he was.
FYI I did try a stint of raw feeding but it was a disaster, because i wasnt regimented enough to find out the right proportions of everything and he had constant diarrhea --plus his vet said it wasnt any better than a good kibble-so I gave that up.For Now.

Any way---Just having had my fence put up we have been playing fetch in the yard and last week after going after the ball he yelped a couple of times on his way back to me. He had a slight limp the rest of the day-which i made him rest for. the next day more rest and no more limping.
Today, as I was clipping bushes he took some Kentucky Derby type laps around the inside perimeter of the fence--really fast-a joy to watch. But!
Then coming around a corner-- HUGE yelping-- and lifting his left front leg-the same one I think that hurt last week.

So-I made him lie down for about 5 minutes and he walked back to the house without much of a limp seeming like he wanted to play some more.
Nope.

Bathtime with some hot dog treats and then to bed.

So- I got the 4Health Chicken and Rice Adult. It has 26% protein as compared with the Eukanuba Adult Maintenance looks like it is 25%.

Would the higher protein make that much differenct to developing Pano?
Should I take him to the vet if he stops limping or favoring the leg?
thanks for all Input-I am here to learn .


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Protein contributes to growth and personally, we went to regular adult dog good with less protein when Thor was 5-6 months old. I can't remember where we got that info, if it was on this site or the Vet.

Is it possible he sprained it while playing? Regardless of the condition, you should limit his exercise and more than likely verify with a vet the problem.

Is it the back or front legs? I think Pano is predominantly in the front. Thats where Thor had his all the time.


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

front leg.
Do you rmember which food you went to? And what % of protein would be a low amount?
thanks


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

My pup has been on Orijen adult since she was 9 weeks or so. This is a very high protien food. It's the calcium levels you want to look at. If the calcium levels are too high it causes too fast of growth with an increased risk of issues like pano. I cannot remember the actual ratos so I am hoping some of the more well-versed members come post.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

FlowersGSD said:


> front leg.
> Do you rmember which food you went to? And what % of protein would be a low amount?
> thanks


We went from Kirkland (Costco) puppy food (chick I think) to Lamb & Rice Adult.

No idea about the protein that's considered low but just switching to adult food should suffice. Puppy food is designed for growth if I remember correctly. Thor was put on rimadyl for his pain. It came and went for a while.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Hmmmm



> Currently, a common rumor is that low protein, low calcium diets mayprevent this condition. It should be noted that the energy level of lowprotein/calcium diets is often lower as well. If this is the case, a puppywill eat much more of the diet in order to meet its energy needs, resultingin higher total calcium consumption. It may be preferable to feed a puppydiet and restrict total quantity to keep the dog lean than to use a lowprotein/low calcium adult dog food.


Panosteitis - VetInfo

So sounds like they recommend keeping on puppy food? So many conflicting stories, makes your head spin.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

JeffM said:


> We went from Kirkland (Costco) puppy food (chick I think) to Lamb & Rice Adult.
> 
> No idea about the protein that's considered low but just switching to adult food should suffice. Puppy food is designed for growth if I remember correctly. Thor was put on rimadyl for his pain. It came and went for a while.


 
Puppy food is designed for growth which is why you use a large breed puppy or adult food for GSD pups. The large breed/adult foods have a lower calcium/phosphorus ration, which promotes a slower growth. The higher calcium, the faster the dog grows, the more issues with pano.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Also, has your pup actually been diagnosed with pano? Have you had xrays to confirm? It is very rare (but possible) for pup to have pano under 6 months of age.
When were the last set of shots given? My pup and I ended up in the e-vet for front leg limping. She started limping about 24 hours after her shots. Turned out she had a reaction to her lepto vaccine which caused inflammation in her shoulder.


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

He is on 4Health Chicken and Rice Adult. It has 26% protein as compared with the Eukanuba Adult Maintenance looks like it is 25%.
The 4Health specs on the Tractor Supply website does not list the %of calcium.
Wondering if anyoine else knows?
What would a good amount of calcium be for a puppy prone to Pano?

No he hasnt been diagnosed yet. I am wondering if this sounds like it could be Pano from your experiences.

This afternoon we went on a moderate walk and he didnt limp. He didnt even limp after this morning's event actually. He only limped after the first event last week.

His last shots were over a month ago so it isnt a reaction.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

FlowersGSD said:


> This afternoon we went on a moderate walk and he didnt limp. He didnt even limp after this morning's event actually. He only limped after the first event last week.


Trying to remember back 5 years and I believe Thor constantely limped while suffering from Pano so maybe your dog sprained/strained the leg? Did you check in his foot/pads to make sure all is ok? Does he hold the leg up when just sitting there? Thor did.


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

also someone said to add rolled oats to his food-1Tablespoon per 30lbs. for pano. Has anyone heard of this?
Of course I am not sure if it is Pano yet---but just gathering info.
so-Oats??


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

FlowersGSD said:


> also someone said to add rolled oats to his food-1Tablespoon per 30lbs. for pano. Has anyone heard of this?
> Of course I am not sure if it is Pano yet---but just gathering info.
> so-Oats??


Never heard of the oats thing and doesn't make sense to me. At least it will lower his cholesterol and give him a good dose of fibre


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

My dog often as a puppy from and still occasionally suffers from Pano. One thing I can say for certian is that when he gets a lame leg, it stays lame for a while. He never limped for a short amount of time, then wanted to run and play again. It was very painful and he just wanted to rest and wait it out.

I'm not saying your puppy doesn't have pano, but he could very well be suffering from something else.


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

TheNamesNelson-Thanks, I appreciate that insight.
Right now it is about 12 hrs after the incident and he has been playing and "helping" us mulch the bushes and generally getting in our hair(in a good way). so he seems to feel pretty good-no limping.
I will keep an eye on him.
one thing is that this happened while in our yard which has some divits and tiny hills and turns.
before the fence we were in a big open park with lots of long areas to run after the Chuckit ball, and we would go for long stretches of time without a problem.
I am thinking he came down hard on a leg and twisted it slightly.


----------

